# Can I get a Betta Critique.



## rlawlis (May 1, 2013)

I don't plan to show or breed my Mr. B, I was just curious how he stood in the world of show Bettas. So here he is. Thank you in advance.


----------



## rlawlis (May 1, 2013)

Sorry, here are the photos.


----------



## rlawlis (May 1, 2013)

So I read the rules and realized I can't post this here. Sorry about that. How do I delete it?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It's ok to post it here. But don't be discouraged if it got "bashed" so to speak. This is the show section where people give views according to show standards.

In anycase your little friend is gorgeous. Too bad you're not planning on breeding him. I would.

He has a nice body. Rather spoon headed but nothing to worry about. Balanced fins - I love his dorsal - long front rays. Equal dorsal and anal lengths. I can't see his ventrals but it seems wide enough. 

Congrats


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

He is a DT.. in a show DT we want the lobe split to be all the way to the base of the tail. he appears to have very little split, so he would get pulled right at the beginning.. he would be eliminated on that alone.

Most DT's have short stubby rays on the dorsal, in the front. He only has one and that is good. Dorsal has good shape and branched well. Anal is level and also nice.

Not being in a full flare it is hard to evaluate his tail. You want the 180 spread and long outside rays even on the DT.. still want sharp edges.

He is also pretty short in the body, another fault by show standards. It is common on DTt's.. but not desired.

Color wise is seems grizzle. If so that red is another place where he will be pulled/eliminated. A grizzle is various shades of blue on that whitish background. So the red is a fault. And he does not have enough color to be a good marble. With three colors [blue, red, white] you expect each color to be 1/3 of the total color. And he also will not do well as a multi.

Pretty fish in good health.. just not show material. And you would be surprised how many of my fish have slight faults that will not make them competitive. And I won't ship if I don't feel they have a chance of placing. I breed some nice fish, but I have a real hard eye on them for breeding and showing. Few make the cut.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

I do critiques on fish offered for sale.. so that is a good place to go and learn to develop your eye for what we look for in breeder/show fish. If you look at good fish long enough, you will start to see the faults.. and the really good ones.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I would definitely want to breed him as, he is gorgeous. I have been doing a lot of research and, I am seeing that some want to buy fish, not for show but for stunning starts to their betta world at home. Some just want to learn to breed. Others just want some type of "different" fish. I've been watching sales on ebay and, show quality isn't a selling point, as much as care, conditions they live in and, the look they have. Granted, there are genetics involved but, I am learning and, I now only deal with one breeder there because, he is honest and his fish have been beautiful!!

NOw, I want another male! lol


----------



## rlawlis (May 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the critiques. I don't plan to breed him because its just much more work than I am willing to do. I don't want to end up with 400+ fry and nowhere to put them. Plus my husband is in the miltary and we move around a lot. lol so I just have Mr. B as a pet  I have been looking at this site and was very surprised my the large number of knowledgeable betta owners. I was just curious how he stood in the show world. I got him from Pets Mart on a whim. We went to get dogwood, and Mr. B was in this gross dirty little cup of water, his fins weren't even completely submerged. So I jumped on my phone did some research and made a list of what I needed, filter, betta good, heater etc. and took him home. I already had a 3gallon tank so I sent it up. I only cycled it for 2 days because I was worried he wasn't going to make it in his little cup. However he has been fine, he had white fuzz on him when I got him and didn't hardly have a tail left. But with some medicated drops that were recommended from a breeder online he's now looks like the pictures I posted. I hope to get him in a 5 gallon planted aquarium when we get moved to NC in June. But for now he's happy and healthy. And I really enjoy just watching him swim around with his buddy Kermit the African dwarf frog


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Fins look symmetrical but they are not clean cut. Cant see the split in the caudal, but it doesn't look like it reaches the peduncle. Multiple tears in fins and messy pattern.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I would not breed him unless it would be just to get experience spawnig, no quality fry would show.


----------

